# [CLOTHING LINE] Sewing in new tags in the neckline?



## Flooded318 (Oct 31, 2010)

I suspect this has been covered at some point over the years, but how exactly are the tags replaced on shirts?

Say on a Gilden;

Does the sew shop just open up the seam, pull out the tag and insert and sew the new one?

Don't you see the thread from the re-sew? Or is it so small? 

Does it look obviously re-sewn?

Don't you have to use matching thread for each shirt?

In the case of Gildan that has a double tag (folded in half) do some here just cut the old tag in half and keep the size / garment info and then lay the new brand tag on top and sew them back in together?

Has anyone just had a local seamstress shop do the work?

If so, do they just do it by the hour?

Am I missing an obvious solution?

Thanks!


----------



## Ruby MHarvey (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Sewing in new tags?*

Why do you want a different tag, do you have your own brand of clothing or just designs? I sew, but don't ever change tags. My customers don't even look at the tags.


----------



## Flooded318 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Sewing in new tags?*

We have our own brand and we wanted to try Gildan Soft Style blanks.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Sewing in new tags?*

I understand, if you have someone that sews then you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Sewing in new tags?*



> Does the sew shop just open up the seam, pull out the tag and insert and sew the new one?


It depends on the shop and how the tag is sewn in.

Sometimes the tags are cut out with the new tag sewn in to replace it.

Sometimes the seam is opened with the new tags sewn in.

Sometimes the old tag is removed and a label is screen printed in the inside label....like in this video:







> Don't you see the thread from the re-sew? Or is it so small?


Not generally.



> Does it look obviously re-sewn?


I don't know of any customers that inspect the neckline tags close enough to tell 



> Don't you have to use matching thread for each shirt?


Yes, probably so (unless they have clear thread). You could also use thread that matches the tag color.



> In the case of Gildan that has a double tag (folded in half) do some here just cut the old tag in half and keep the size / garment info and then lay the new brand tag on top and sew them back in together?


Yes, some do that because it means they have to put less info on their custom brand tag.



> Has anyone just had a local seamstress shop do the work?


I usually have it done by either the company that is printing the t-shirts (many screen printers offer relabeling as a finishing service these days) or by the blank t-shirt wholesaler that is selling the blanks (TSCApparel.com for one offers relabeling)


----------



## Flooded318 (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks for the detailed info. I think we're going to go to screen printed labels instead of woven. At least for now.


----------

